# Shop and Ship



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

hello people

Has anyone tried "Shop and Ship" by aramex?

I signed up and paid my $35 but wouldn't mind hearing a couple of reviews (with hindsight would've been better had I asked here first, but hindsight is always 20-20)

For those that don't know, it's a service where you get a US and UK address for shopping online etc, and anything sent to those addresses gets couriered to your Dubai address at a cost.

My questions are, if anyone has tried it

- Are there any customs charges? Like if I get a Mac or electronic item from the US/UK or something?

- Have they inspected things from your experience? i.e. lets say I get some data sent on burnt CDs (photos, music, whatever), will they likely look at it? Or even say a collection of my UK junk like books/cds whatever



Any words of warning?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had an account for over a year and have not had any problems, although I haven't bought any pricey electronics, When you set up the account you should have been sent details of the restirctions on items. Note also that Aramex offers limited financial protection if good are damaged intransit. Read the fine print.

Aramex, in either the UK or US, will frequently open items to check the content before sending on, so Custome here don't do so.

Hint- watch the weight as it can get pricey for heavy items. AED 39 for half kilo.

-


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm having an account with Aramex since three years, i use it to buy electronics and books from Amazon, they tax for electronics, they don't look into your stuff as all items i got were un-touched (packed and sailed from Amazon).


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba/Soundsofarabia.

@Sounds, do you know what the tax rates are??

Do you mean sales tax in the US for example, because I would expect that, but say I purchased a laptop or something from the UK, will there be an extra charge from the Dubai side? Is there anywhere with rates listed?

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware import taxes are 10% on luxury goods & 4% on other items. Not sure what is defined as a luxury item though.

-


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

no its not sales tax, its custom fee, i remember for the IPod i bought Aramex charged me 150 AED (shipping + TAX), i believe the UAE tax for electronics is 5%


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

sounds_of_arabia said:


> no its not sales tax, its custom fee, i remember for the IPod i bought Aramex charged me 150 AED (shipping + TAX), i believe the UAE tax for electronics is 5%



splendid


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

They wont open it as long as it doesn't appear suspicious. A person with Aramex told me they x-ray all packets.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> They wont open it as long as it doesn't appear suspicious. A person with Aramex told me they x-ray all packets.


Parcels & packets from individuals (such as through eBay purchases) will frequently be opened, but more rarely from recognised companies.

-


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

I've used it once, bought some items from a small online retailer in the UK, package was opened but arrived in good condition. No complaints.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd only use Shop and Ship if you can wait a while for delivery... kit appears to lie around in the New York depot for a VERY long time before they get around to shipping to the UAE.

Normal duty charges will be levied and the package may be opened... provided you're not shipping anything dumb/banned there are no issues with customs inspections.

I always get a quote from the supplier in the US or UK for shipping and will hapilly pay a bit more for UPS or FedEx who at least give accurate tracking on their websites - and shorter delivery times.

Cheers GD.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

PS. It's also not worth calling the local Aramex office to chase up a delivery as I've found they invariably don't tell the truth and will lie to get you off the 'phone.

They also don't call back when they promise to... not that that's unusual in the UAE


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response!

I've used it a few times from the UK and I've recieved the item the same week (although that BVE, Before Volcanic Era!)

Waiting on a US order at the moment, hopefully it's not as long as you say it is.

They have opened every package thus far!!!


----------

